# Camranger vs cameramator



## drolo61 (Jun 17, 2013)

Has anyone tested one or both of these wireless "range extenders"?
If so, which to buy?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 17, 2013)

drolo61 said:


> Has anyone tested one or both of these wireless "range extenders"?
> If so, which to buy?


I use the CamRanger ... I do not own the Cameramator (btw, they changed the name to "Sanho
iUSBportCAMERA Wireless Transmitter" due to a dispute between the owner of the device and the app creator) ... CamRanger is slimmer and works flawlessly ... I'm sure "Sanho iUSBportCAMERA Wireless Transmitter" also works well but it is a little fatter and it has shoe which you can use to mount it on the camera hot shoe (I'm not a fan of that). I use the CamRanger for my 5D MK III & D7100 (it does not work with EOS-M) ... make sure to check if your camera is compatible before buying ... if its compatible, it works like a charm, absolutely no signal loss or bugs, works flawlessly. It also comes with a little pouch to help dangle it on to your tripod or the camera strap.


----------

